# Firearms and Shooting > Pistol Shooting >  Anyone considering Production optics

## R93

I am thinking of giving this a go. Mainly so I can buy a new gun and to be fair, for half the price of a decent open gun. 
My eyes are also not what they used to be so it may be an easier transition  from standard div without the cost when the time comes. 

Anyone on the forum had a go or is well into it?

What gun and optic did you go with? 

I have a setup in mind but not sold on it yet. 
I think I have a few years of playing around in standard div as a senior shooter but wouldn't mind shooting one big shoot of the year in PO. 
 @Ozzy already told me I was gay for thinking about it 





Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## carlhurley

I have a shadow 1 with a rmr on it shoots better than one with open sights was looking at a cz p10 with a rmr on, shoot red dots on my rifles so have got used to them

----------


## nzfubz

> @Ozzy already told me I was gay for thinking about it


+1  :Have A Nice Day:  


Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Ozzy

> I am thinking of giving this a go. Mainly so I can buy a new gun and to be fair, for half the price of a decent open gun. 
> My eyes are also not what they used to be so it may be an easier transition  from standard div without the cost when the time comes. 
> 
> Anyone on the forum had a go or is well into it?
> 
> What gun and optic did you go with? 
> 
> I have a setup in mind but not sold on it yet. 
> I think I have a few years of playing around in standard div as a senior shooter but wouldn't mind shooting one big shoot of the year in PO. 
> ...


I'll give you $20 for your standard gun when you give up and go to the new old person division  :Grin:

----------


## R93

> I'll give you $20 for your standard gun when you give up and go to the new old person division


Ha! You will be old one day too fella. 

I have just got it setup the way I want it so not gunna sell it.

Doesn't mean I will operate it any better 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

> +1  
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Careful..... I might forget things next time I see ya. Your father will be all good tho 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

> I am thinking of giving this a go. Mainly so I can buy a new gun and to be fair, for half the price of a decent open gun. 
> My eyes are also not what they used to be so it may be an easier transition  from standard div without the cost when the time comes. 
> 
> Anyone on the forum had a go or is well into it?
> 
> What gun and optic did you go with? 
> 
> I have a setup in mind but not sold on it yet. 
> I think I have a few years of playing around in standard div as a senior shooter but wouldn't mind shooting one big shoot of the year in PO. 
> ...


Fixed the quote for you.....  :Have A Nice Day: 



I'm thinking of a sig romeo dot, on a sp01.  Just for a go...

----------


## R93

> Fixed the quote for you..... 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking of a sig romeo dot, on a sp01.  Just for a go...


I'm triggered!!! 

Just because I identify as a 14yr old ballerina doesn't mean I am gay!!

I would maybe go a different optic as the romeo doesn't have good reviews in some instances. 
Pretty fragile being one of them. 
I am thinking a Sig pistol tho. 




Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

Bugger. I have one that's doing nothing..... might stick it on a AR then.

----------


## R93

> Bugger. I have one that's doing nothing..... might stick it on a AR then.


A small optic like that on an AR would suit your beady eyes 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## Mufasa

I got started shooting production optics a couple of weeks back. I thought I'd easily transition to dot shooting due to back ground with rifles, but damn I keep looking at the dot like a front sight post...making close shots really slow....range stuff is accurate...haven't really tried strong or week hand yet.
Running a Shadow 2 OR with a RMR ....a hell of a lot nicer than my Glock 17 MOS + RMR . The problem is even production guns the price is steep, throw on  a decent optics...
If your eyes are failing , and the thought of buying an open gun makes you cringe you know a 9mm gun that you will always be able to feed cheaply is there. Tried a CZ P10optics gun yesterday...was nice though the grip size was wrong and my natural point of aim was way off.

----------


## R93

> I got started shooting production optics a couple of weeks back. I thought I'd easily transition to dot shooting due to back ground with rifles, but damn I keep looking at the dot like a front sight post...making close shots really slow....range stuff is accurate...haven't really tried strong or week hand yet.
> Running a Shadow 2 OR with a RMR ....a hell of a lot nicer than my Glock 17 MOS + RMR . The problem is even production guns the price is steep, throw on  a decent optics...
> If your eyes are failing , and the thought of buying an open gun makes you cringe you know a 9mm gun that you will always be able to feed cheaply is there. Tried a CZ P10optics gun yesterday...was nice though the grip size was wrong and my natural point of aim was way off.


I was thinking of a leupold or trijicon on a 320 X5.

How is your optic affixed to the shad 2?
I would prefer a Cz but didn't know it could be done without to much hassle

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

I researched the mounting on a shadow or shadow 2.
 All good.
Pretty simple really. 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## Mufasa

Be aware although CZ advertises the mounting plates for various optics the S2 OR only comes with the plate for RMRs and other plates aren't in NZ, in fact the only other adapter plate I've ever seen in stock is for the Shield and I've not heard great reviews of that optic.

----------


## nzfubz

> I researched the mounting on a shadow or shadow 2.
>  All good.
> Pretty simple really. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Get details from @Ozzy of Ash from Ashburton who is making mounts I'm pretty sure. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

> Get details from @Ozzy of Ash from Ashburton who is making mounts I'm pretty sure. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


I got Ash's number.
Wont be looking at it seriously for a few months. Too much on for now. 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

Have decided to get an optics ready Shadow 2.
Have spoken to someone that had a P320 X5 and said they had to spend more money to get it too shoot via new trigger and other parts.
Would end up costing more than the Shadow 2 in the end.
Besides I love CZ pistols. 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## Wanna_eat_meat

Those shadow 2s are nice! Just purchased one myself, though not optics ready version

----------


## R93

> Be aware although CZ advertises the mounting plates for various optics the S2 OR only comes with the plate for RMRs and other plates aren't in NZ, in fact the only other adapter plate I've ever seen in stock is for the Shield and I've not heard great reviews of that optic.


Think I will go RMR due to battery life, ease of brightness adjustments and height. 
I haven't fully decided on pistol yet. 
I shot a P10c overseas and loved it.
A P10F may be the go if I can get one in myself or someone like gunsnz bring them in. 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## Kscott

Shot a Shadow 2 with Holosun 507C last week, was mightily impressed. The 32MOA round reticle with 2 MOA dot option meant if you can't see the dot initially, chances are you can see part of the round reticle -> quicker to find the dot.

----------


## R93

> Shot a Shadow 2 with Holosun 507C last week, was mightily impressed. The 32MOA round reticle with 2 MOA dot option meant if you can't see the dot initially, chances are you can see part of the round reticle -> quicker to find the dot.


It would be good to look at or try some combos but unfortunately due to where I live and lack of exposure to new and decent gear it could be trial by error for me.
I have the gun narrowed down to 2 and sights could be one of many.
Which may depend on what mounting plates are available.
I might wait till the I have shot the 2 island matches later this year and pester some PO guys to see what they are using. 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## Ozzy

> It would be good to look at or try some combos but unfortunately due to where I live and lack of exposure to new and decent gear it could be trial by error for me.
> I have the gun narrowed down to 2 and sights could be one of many.
> Which may depend on what mounting plates are available.
> I might wait till the I have shot the 2 island matches later this year and pester some PO guys to see what they are using. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


If you can make the steel challenge South islands, the guys from Delta Mike will be there.  I'm hoping they will bring a bit of kit to play with.

----------


## R93

What are the dates again mate? I might be making the CPC level 2 match but can't commit till a week before. 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## Ozzy

18th and 19th of May

----------


## R93

> 18th and 19th of May


 Thanks mate. 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## nzfubz

> 18th and 19th of May


Wife's birthday weekend  :Sad:  asked and shot down very quickly 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## hunt_fish

From my Open experience, Id go for something with bigger glass than an RMR if possible, like an RTS2, but dont know how theyve stood up to the slide mounting so far. 
Bigger glass helps you track the dot between shots. 

Also, shit its fun slowly piecing together whos who on here. Ive been here a while but not really an active participant. I think @Kscotts doing alright in PO already. And @Ozzy is never short of an opinion... 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Ozzy

> Wife's birthday weekend  asked and shot down very quickly 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Why does she get a birthday Weekend?  I'm lucky to get a day.

----------


## Ozzy

> From my Open experience, I’d go for something with bigger glass than an RMR if possible, like an RTS2, but don’t know how they’ve stood up to the slide mounting so far. 
> Bigger glass helps you track the dot between shots. 
> 
> Also, shit it’s fun slowly piecing together who’s who on here. I’ve been here a while but not really an active participant. I think @Kscott’s doing alright in PO already. And @Ozzy is never ‘short’ of an opinion... 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 @R93 I would listen to his advice, he has lots of experience coming second  :Grin:

----------


## R93

> @R93 I would listen to his advice, he has lots of experience coming second


I would listen to someone that finishes last. Still better than me

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## Ozzy

> I would listen to someone that finishes last. Still better than me
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


I dunno, he got smoked in the shoot off by a production shooter  :Grin:   Reloads are hard right @hunt_fish

----------


## R93

> I dunno, he got smoked in the shoot off by a production shooter   Reloads are hard right @hunt_fish


That young fella shooting production that got into the final was pretty bloody good.



Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------

